# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Trulock Choke tubes?

## Malhunting

Anyone use these chokes, im looking at getting one for the big ponds but im unsure whether these are any good so if you have any experience with these or have heard anything about them please let me know.

Cheers
Mal

----------

